# The Big Scary World



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I feel v.anxious at the moment. Since I lost my job in August I've been 'hibernating'. It takes a huge effort and hours of reasoning with myself to come out my flat each day. I have a (self-devised) CBT plan that I know I need to follow, I've been doing it so far and it works as long as I don't miss a day out. Uni starts in a week. I need to go to lectures, talk in seminars, make friends. Just the thought of going onto campus or talking to a tutor makes my legs feel weak. The world is suddenly opening up and I'm terrified.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Sukie, It's tragic to miss out on the world. Do you have a doctor you trust that might help with anti-anxiety meds? CBT didn't work for me, I'm too hard-headed. But BuSpar works for the most part. I still have situations that make me anxious, but it's a lot better. Once you start at uni and are successful a few times as you venture out, you'll gain confidence to keep going. Don't give up on yourself.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Gret. I'm hoping once I start going out to uni everyday and talking to people, I'll relax a bit and things will start to snowball.I tried Buspar for a month, but it didn't make much difference for me. Also, the GPs here are v.reluctant to prescribe drugs that aren't on their 'regular' list. They claim it's to do with their 'insurance company' or say they are not liscensed to prescribe it. eg they say benzodiazipines can only be prescribed by a psychiatrist, yet my condition is, apparently, not 'urgent' enough to join the NHS waiting list! It's a no-win situation. Even buspar can only be prescribed for max of 2 months.







I get my friends to bring me Xanax, clonazepam, oxazepam from abroad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh hells teeth Sukie thats terrible - you mean, feeling like this - you are not entitled to be considered for anti-d's - why not - money? Thats irresponsible doctoring in my book - sounds like you could well be a candidate for anti-depressants. Any GP worth his salt here in the UK will prescribe them - but then, thank god for the National Health Service - we Brits moan on about it but I'd frankly be dead without anti-d's - with them, I work, run my home and my family and be a proper wife and mum to my 3 kids.I really do hope things improve for you, you sound a very brave and determined lady so I'm routing for you, I really am. However, if you still feel this way on a daily basis, in my book, you are depressed and need urgent treatment.Sue


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree with Sue. And you shouldn't have to deal with this w/o help! Be insistent and don't give up!


----------

